# What's the longest shot you ever made..... successfully?



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Years ago I shot a Doe in Luverne Alabama from the truck across a very large Hay Pasture. I had a range finder but didn't use it until the doe was down and I am not sure that the range finder marked the spot where the doe was down, as she was not near any trees or something that would have been a background to range. My oldest son, (8 at the time), and a good friend we were hunting with tried to walk off the range and came up with something just shy of 350 yards. Later he got the dimentions of the feild and said it had to be more than 350 based on me being at one end of the field and the deer being almost at the other, and the field was 430 yards long. 

Anyhow, that was my longest successful shot. 

What was/is your longest successful shot?


----------



## OutdoorAviator (Jan 8, 2009)

The longest shot I've made was right about 460.. I really don't like taking long shots like that, but I had a solid rest on my bipod, there was absolutely no wind, and little to no cover between me and the deer.. 

Aside from that one, it was maybe 375 on a pig across a canyon. I feel very comfortable taking long shots, and to a certain degree think it adds to the excitement. I do want to add that I would never take a shot unless I felt 100% confident


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Garbo (4/12/2009)*Years ago I shot a Doe in Luverne Alabama from the truck across a very large Hay Pasture. I had a range finder but didn't use it until the doe was down and I am not sure that the range finder marked the spot where the doe was down, as she was not near any trees or something that would have been a background to range. My oldest son, (8 at the time), and a good friend we were hunting with tried to walk off the range and came up with something just shy of 350 yards. Later he got the dimentions of the feild and said it had to be more than 350 based on me being at one end of the field and the deer being almost at the other, and the field was 430 yards long.
> 
> Anyhow, that was my longest successful shot.
> 
> What was/is your longest successful shot?




BTW. The truck was parked at the gate entering the field and we were leaving from hunting the morning when we saw the doe standing at the other side of the field. The hood of the truck with a rolled up Camo Jacket,was the rest.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

300 yd knockdown (not a killing shot in the neckand deer blead out...sort of) with a Marlin 336 30-30Win. (7 point..my 3rd shot ever at a deer...was deer #2)


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

the bullshit is gonna fly on this thread. lol i cant wait


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Hole in 1 from 110 yards. SWEET!!!


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Nuimber 2 at Hidden Creek (par 5), had about 240-250 to the green. Pin in the back. I hit a smooth 5wood from the fairway. Landed just in front of the green and bounced twice then snuck up close to the hole. That was my longest "good" shot I can think of. I choked and missed my eagle putt, but I'll settle for a birdie any day!

longest shot on a deer... Only about 70 yards. Big 6point in Oak Hill, Al, running a doe.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Bill Me (4/12/2009)*Hole in 1 from 110 yards. SWEET!!!


Didn't think about Golf... I also had a hole in one and my son has 2..... Any hole in one is just what some call "lucky".


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

125 yards, don't have a lot of opportunity for long shots where I do most of my deer hunting, but 125 is VERY long for those conditions. I had a 6" hole to put the round through. I did just that and dropped it in its tracks with a heart shot. Basket racked 7 pointer.


----------



## beulahboy (Oct 4, 2007)

want to hear more about the 300 yard shot with a 30-30.....:bowdown

what grain were you shooting and how high above the deer's back were you holding ?


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Last year I killed 2 deer at 405 yards (verified by rangefinder), took 3 shots, one deer had a direct shoulder hit broadside, the other was facing meand took adirect shoulder hit.

Funny part is, the night before, I had bought one of those shooting sticks at walmart, and it's 100% the reason I was able to get those 2 deer the next morning....

Browning 7mm-Remington Core-lockt bullets


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

Rifle- 351 yds at a running 7 point. Also the luckiest shot I ever made.

Bow- 60 yds at an 8 point in a Illinoise soybean field.

Turkey- 53 yds Stoeger 12 ga, Primos Jellyhead choke, Winchester supreme's

Golf- NONE! I suck at golf!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *beulahboy (4/12/2009)*want to hear more about the 300 yard shot with a 30-30.....:bowdown
> 
> what grain were you shooting and how high above the deer's back were you holding ?


That was back in 1974, I'm not sure about the grain .. either a 150 or a 170, I really don't remember:doh. Had a scope and had the cross hairs raised about what I thought was 18" (that range was a WAG). A shot that I probably couldnever duplicate. I was young and did not think about kill vs range as I would today. Keep in mind that was the 2nd time (killed one the first time @ 30 yards running) I went deer hunting, and the excitement of even seeing a deer was a rush. That shot DID NOT kill the deer but broke his neck. Wouldn't take that shot today with that gun.


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

I shot a trashy mature 4 pt at 420 yards with a 30-06 dirted him

and 70 yard kill shot on 70 lbs pig with a bow


----------



## whitetailwarrior (May 10, 2008)

375 yrds at bluewater management 7mm 150 gr ballistic silvertip. i would not have attempted that shot but the buck was standing right beside the stand my friend from south florida was suppose to be in had to try it and perfect hit got new scope this yr may take me a bit to get that comfortable again had other scope 9 yrs it molded to my eye still learning the new one but it is getting there quicker than i thought it would


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

> *The Blue Hoo (4/12/2009)*the bullshit is gonna fly on this thread. lol i cant wait


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I can't dirty it up Hoo,.....8 or 9 years ago I shot a basket buck at 135 yards from a sitting position while walking down an old logging road. One more reason why I just put a 1.8-5.5X38 Zeiss on a 7MM-08.

I never seem to have long shots in Bama.


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

426 yds, prairie dog in Seligman, AZ, 220 Swift (Sako Varmint Custom built gun) handloaded bullets, Burris 8-32X44 scope. Pure luck!


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

58 yards- matthews mq 32 out of a ground blind. the doe only ran 75 yards. done plenty of shooting at this distance during competitons. but this was the only time ive attempted a shot over 45 on an animal.


----------



## phil c (Jan 19, 2008)

Here are my longest shots

400-450 on a coyote with a 22-250 resting off the hood of the truck 

80+ yds on a rooster Phesant with a 20 ga. (pure luck)

58 yds (paced) on a groundhog with my bow (Oneida Eagle)

40+ yds on a squirrel with a HR .22 revolver W/6 in. barrel (also luck)


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Patman (4/12/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *The Blue Hoo (4/12/2009)*the bullshit is gonna fly on this thread. lol i cant wait
> ...



haha now THAT i can believe!


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

2008 - shot a"long bird" at 105 yards with a 12 ga to win the annual family shootoff.


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Wyoming mulie, 5 by 7 point, 1989, 30-06 416 paces from a kneeling position with a 10 to 15 mph cross wind- lots of Kentucky windage on that shot!! Earlier that morning, the rancher had run over the rifle and scope with his pickup while I was field dressing an antelope doe so the scope was off and I didn't realize it. Lots of luck with that shot!

Whitetail Doe, 1990, 47 paces, archery - recovered her the next morning after the coyotes had their breakfast on her

Turkey, 2005, 52 yards - 12 gauge, turkey choke - broke a leg and wing so I could get to him and wring his neck


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Another 30-30 story. I killed at 230 yards with a 30-30 once, deer came trotting out in the field and I shot aiming about a foot above it and missed it stopped dead in it's tracks to look around, and again I aimed about a foot above it and shot and off it ran. I figured my hunt was spoiled and it was almost dark anyway so I went to look for blood, and could find none, sat down to have a smoke and heard some kicking and pawing in some bushes, and sure as anything there she layed shot thru the lungs, a slice of her throat and she went to heaven nice and quiet.


----------



## 6722 (Jan 21, 2009)

I shot a the head off of a tick at 267 1/2 feet with a Ruger 1022. Im not bragging but the wind was really rocking the tree I was leaning on.:moon My longest shot was about 200 yards in a clearcut. A 7pt was chasing a doe and the only thing I could see was his neck and head. I hit him in the neck. Dropped in his tracks... It took me 30 minutes to find him because I didnt have any landmarks in that clearcut.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

415 yds. It was in a soon to be fox pen for running dogs at the time. I was propped in the webbing of the chain linked fence. The third shot made contact. We were taking turns as she just kept feeding and looking around. Dropped her right there. Remington pump 30-06 Kahles set 8 power.

My proudest was with my own rifle at 370 yds off a fence post. Spike dropped right there through the bottom of the shoulder with my custom Mauser 30-06 with Hornady light magnums 150 gr. This was with my first self purchased rifle so it means more.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

This one's for Woody...









I hope my longest shot is still to come while I feel comforable making them, but here goes. One of my dad's friends invtied my dad, my son, and I out to hisdairy farmto thin out his doe population. The only rule was we couldn't shoot any bucks... period. I set up overlooking a 20 acre green field with a large power line beside it. I actually set up in the closest tree to the power line hoping for a long shot down the power line whichwas on my right. On my left, I could see into a _much_ larger pastureofknee highgreen grass, but there was a tree line between the fields. About 6ish, I catch some movement over in the other field. I start glassing the field and realize the other side is alive with deer... I reallyhave no idea how many deer were in the field, but there were a bunch. (more than 20 and and none of the ones I saw were bucks) Anyway,I fired threeshots from a climber and called my dadon my cell phone and asked if he needed any deer meat as the field was still full of feeding deer and I had all I needed. Dad sid he wanted to shoot his own deer, so we ended the hunt. Allthree deer fell where they were standing and the othersjust continued feeding without even pausing to look up and see where the shots were coming from. Best guess, the distance tomy deerstand from the treeline I was shooting throughwas an additional150 yards. The first deer we walked up to was75 steps from thetreeline.We did not measure the distance for the other two as it took us a while to find them in the middle of the field, butmy best guess would have beennearly 500 yds.for the furthest one. 

The equipment: Ruger M77 300 Win Mag with tang safety; Leupold Var-X III 3x10x50 scope, andthe same factory Winchester150 grain boat tail soft points I sighted the rifle in with. 

BTW... Dad is going in to have surgery in the morningto cleanhis carotid artery. Please say a prayer for him tonight...:angel


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Some good stories and some good shooting here. I was told about this thread last night and had to give my 2 cents. I got to shoot a mule deer buck this past hunting seasonin Nevada at 703 yards. Scored 154 7/8. Not a big one but I new the shot would make him a trophy. First shot was a little to far forward, had 12 inches of wind drift and it rocked him good but he did not go down. Held back a bit just in front of his hams and second shot was center of the shoulder. Dropped him in his tracks. We have it all on video. I practice all summer at 800 yards so I knew I could make the shot. I have shot targets at 1017 and 1013 yards a couple of times. But, my groups average 10 inches or so. To much to shoot game respectfully. My farthest before that was 416 yards. 163 1/2 inch buck. One shot and dropped him. No video on that one. I want one over 800 and that will be my max with the rifles I have. Maybe I will build a real shooter one day and I will try to break the 1000 yard mark.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Bill Me (4/12/2009)*Hole in 1 from 110 yards. SWEET!!!




Drove it on the back edge of #1 at the old PCC course from the back tees - 340 yds.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I used to love reading about the 1000 yard clubs that they have when shooting ground hogs, they sit up a school desk with sand bags on it and use 22-250, .22 Hornets, .17, and others with big ass bull barrells and scopes the entire length of the barrell, now that would be fun !


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Catchin Hell (4/13/2009)*
> 
> BTW... Dad is going in to have surgery in the morningto cleanhis carotid artery. Please say a prayer for him tonight...:angel




Prayers sent and do you have any news?:angel


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Never shot ground hogs but have shot prairie dogs. Always thought that that would not be very much fun until I did it once.OMG the fun you can have. Anyone that loves to shoot and shoot long shots has to do it once in their life. Way to much fun. And its all for a good cause (SMILE).The farmer would wait for us to shoot before he poisoned them. They can be heck on a cow and horse pasture. Never hit one over 400 yards but lots of them out to that range.


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

I holed a 4 iron from 202yds..............sorry, wrong forum!!


----------



## tigerpride (Oct 5, 2008)

Shot a doe at 53 yards with my Matthews Outback ,100 gr Thunder Head ,set on 63lb


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Im pretty acurate with a double-hand over-head shot. Ive done 3/4's of the court a couple times. Nothing but net .


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

shot six point buck at 457 yrds up in butler,al. 2 years ago with weatherby 300 mag 165gr.balistic tip with 6-24x72 zeis scope looking down a 1700 yrd pipeline never try it again eyes are to far gone now even with that scope


----------



## Frunkis (Oct 7, 2007)

Its not my shot, unfortunately, deer elude me and I have no kills, yet. However, I do have a cool story. 

My brother was setup in a deer blind at his hunting camp outside of Tuscaloosa, and there was a green field about 350 yards deep right in front of him. I nice size 6 point came out and was grazing. He was using a .270, ranged at 280 yards. A .270 has about 3 inches of drop at that distance so he aimed high, fired, and the deer dropped instantly. He went to the buck found the entry wound in its right shoulder, but couldn't find an exit. Well when he was loading it onto his Rhino, he had the butt on the back of it, and was holding the buck by the antlers and his hand was being drenched in blood. Come to find out, the bullet dropped perfectly and bounced off a bone and went up through his neck and severed his his spine from his brain. Great kill, great story with it.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Shooting deer on permit,a buddy andI got about 200 in a 6 year period. Avg. shot was 350 to 575 I got one at 775 and he got one at 800. This was on a field that was 440 wide and 840 long. All of the shots was check with a laser rang finder be for a shot was made. Guns used was Rem 700/ 308HB that was reworked and scopes with adj. knobs. ammo was loaded withA-max 168 gn. We put alot work into being able to make one shot kills. He made onewith a 223 using a 75gn A-max at 630yds. This was in our area. The field was sold to a delv. to build house,s on. None was ever done..jj


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *glassplus (5/6/2009)*Shooting deer on permit,a buddy andI got about 200 in a 6 year period. Avg. shot was 350 to 575 I got one at 775 and he got one at 800. This was on a field that was 440 wide and 840 long. All of the shots was check with a laser rang finder be for a shot was made. Guns used was Rem 700/ 308HB that was reworked and scopes with adj. knobs. ammo was loaded withA-max 168 gn. We put alot work into being able to make one shot kills. He made onewith a 223 using a 75gn A-max at 630yds. This was in our area. The field was sold to a delv. to build house,s on. None was ever done..jj


.

*I bet that was a Blast. I would love to do something like that, but to have the oppertunity would be somewhat a dream, but it sure would be cool. *

.


----------



## BSTNBADGUYS (May 3, 2009)

1997-8? 427 yards, doe in back of hay field standing on porch of hunting camp (Old Texas Alabama)leaning against a 4 by 4 post on the porch. Ruger 308 bull barrel "very old gun" custom glass bed job and trigger job Khales 3-12/56 30mm steel tube plex reticle (bought at mikes in 1984) held about 12 inches over and hit perfect in the left front shoulder.Dropped like awet rag.With the most accurate 308 round i've ever shot a 147 grain soft tip hirtenburger (haven't seen any in over ten years and i only have 34 of them left)


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I shot a 10 point in Texas at 335 yards. My favorite still was with my bow at 40 yards. It was the second hog I ever shot and I was stalking, I turned around a palmeto head and my dad was with me (I was 13) there were like 40 hogs under a feeder. I picked out the biggest oneand just kept telling myself to hold steady then shot then run. I shot and ran, after all the hogs scattered I walked over and it only ran 5 yards. I could not have drew a X better in the heart. I killed a 6 point with my bow from around 40 yards 2 years ago with the same result as the hog. I just got to the stand and really had to take a piss so I said screw it and was peeing off my stand and as I was the 6 point walked out looking at the pee hitting the ground. Since I was standing I grabbed my bow (pecker in the air) and heart shot that mofo. It was awsome!


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Deer w/ bow -45 yards. 

Turkey w/ bow - 35 yards.

12ga - 45 yards.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *BSTNBADGUYS (6/23/2009)*1997-8? 427 yards, doe in back of hay field standing on porch of hunting camp (Old Texas Alabama)leaning against a 4 by 4 post on the porch. Ruger 308 bull barrel "very old gun" custom glass bed job and trigger job Khales 3-12/56 30mm steel tube plex reticle (bought at mikes in 1984) held about 12 inches over and hit perfect in the left front shoulder.Dropped like awet rag.With the most accurate 308 round i've ever shot a 147 grain soft tip hirtenburger (haven't seen any in over ten years and i only have 34 of them left)


*That is a long way and a Great Shot. I know you were proud. *


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

YEP!!! Longest shot... 362 yards. .243 hand load. 85 gr h.p.b.t.I had been practicing at the range on a 400yd target. I held just under the hairline. Buck ran 40 yds and piled up. impact just over the heart. Bullet dropped 12".

Closest miss. One week later...20 yards. Same rifle. Overconfident, Freehand, offside, gutshot, started raining, lost buck.

Did I say IT DONT PAY TO BRAG. Just Practice, and shoot with a good rest if you have the option, The fastest miss never killed anything.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

A buddy and I were talking tonight about a field that I hunted last year and one day I shot a fox squirrel in the back of the field. Well while in the stand today he ranged the back of the field and it came out to be 190 yards. Needless to say I was supprised that I had a clean kill on a fox at 190. As far as my longest kill would have to be a 5 point opening day this year at 315 yards with 70 feet of elevation with my benchrest 308 with handloads. It was loaded with a 168gr Berger VLD with 43.5 grains of RL15 jammed in the lands and grooves. This round on a bench will shoot under an 1/8 of an inch and is my load for competition.


----------



## WesleyPipes (Dec 24, 2009)

most my shots are 50-75 yds none over 100


----------



## jet8998 (Sep 16, 2008)

while hunting up in northern quebec, bout 100 miles west of kuujjuaq, i took a shot at a caribou at 470 yards with a .270. missed the first time but hit him a little far back the second shot. he went down. by the way there was about a 20-25 kt. cross-wind. my dad later had a shot at a nice one and missed 2 times at 530yds untill finally hitting him with a 7mm. usually shots that long arent neccesary but we missed the migration by about a week and hunting was tough. paid off though


----------



## tons of snapper (Jun 22, 2009)

I shot a bobcat about 250 yds away.


----------



## Rack&QuackObsession (Nov 18, 2008)

My longest shot came from our club out in Dryden Tx, little past del rio, it was a 597 yard shot with a 300. Win Mag. I hated to take the shot but the buck was huge. I hit 4 inches above where I aimed, basically I thought I would probably miss, but the day before was popping pigs at 469 yards(verified by the Swarovski rangefinder). It was the last day of the season 2 years ago. The buck was a typical 12 with 2 drop tines I know The dream buck. The workers that work our land out there Called him El Jefe'. He scored 196 and a quarter. 3 Largest buck on our ranch. He came out right before dark in a area I wasn't ready for and it was now or never. Even though I lucked out on that one I will probably never attempt that again, I was shaking like a virgin at here first prom after party. That day was the day I put all my trust in the Swarovski.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

As a kid of 14 in Dallas Co, Al.



Back then we didn't have many deer, when you saw one it was rare. (Yes, I'm old)

Saw a big doe during our 10-day doe season WAAAAYYYY back in a cotton field.



Had the "Grocery Gitter" an old Revelation 30-06 with a cheap 3 x 9 Bushnell scope.



408 steps, nailed her.



I still have the Might GG ... still kill a deer or two with it every year.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

I once head-shot a Javelina in Texas with a borrowed Remington 700Bdl in 30-06 at 318 yards. Drilled him right through the temple. I had only test-fired the riflr twice and for me it was 6" low and 6" right at 100 yards, so I had to aim 12" high and 12" left to make the shot at more than 300 yards.

Ed


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

My longest is coming.....when I go out west to hunt....I always like it as close as possible to make the best shot and placement of the bullit.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Very Cool Read......


----------



## tjwstang (Dec 26, 2010)

340 years with my 708


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*longest shot*

300 yards on the nose. 7mm mag on a 6 point. me and my buddie new it was a long shot but didn`t realize how long until he broke out the surveying wheel. dropped him in his tracks. Took out both fronn shoulders but still had to finish him off. I don`t like an animal to suffer.


----------



## Pigsdaddy (Jun 13, 2009)

My longest kill shot came last Sunday. I have not went back to check the exact distance since the kill, but my range finder shows three blank lines out past 400 yards and that is what I had on this evening. I was able to range a small doe at 378 and the larger three were out past that. I guessed the shot at 420. I was shooting a Tikka T-3 SS with a 56mm Meopta scope in 270. The doe was broadside feeding and never took a step. I have my rifle shooting 3 inches high at 100. This will put me about 18 to 19 inches low at 400. I took the shot from the prone position and the rifle was supported by a dirt mound that was pushed up near the entrance of a gravel pit. And, there was no wind what-so-ever. I have never taken a shot on an animal from this distance before. My furthest bow kill was on a coyote while hunting with a buddy near Beatrice. I shot that thing at 55 yards. I was shooting tournaments every weekend then and shot every day of the week. I did have a 50 yard pin on my bow.


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

imkilroy said:


> Rifle- 351 yds at a running 7 point. Also the luckiest shot I ever made.
> 
> Bow- 60 yds at an 8 point in a Illinoise soybean field.
> 
> ...


 
I've got to change mine. I shot my 11 pnt at 540 yd's last year. 
My new luckiest shot!


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

I got a 9 pointer at 237 yds with a .308 several years ago


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

On paper, 340 yards.....on fur, 197 last year on an 8 pt in Northern PA w/ 7mm. The buck chased a doe out under some pines. I didn't have a clear shot, as he was enjoying himself with the doe, so... I respectfully waited for him to finish his business with her. When he was done, like most males, he laid down and rested =) When he got up from under the pine, I put one in his heart, he dropped where he stood...dressed out at 174


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

A little over 1100 miles, missed dead center by 5'. Second shot right on. No building left.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

390 yds. Guesstimate.

In Oklahoma, the quarter sections measure 1/2 mile (880 yards) across.

I followed a buck from the north fenceline into one, and he came out about 50 yards from the fence south of me. The wind was blowing from me straight toward him, and he was broadside looking back at me.

I looked behind me at the north fence, and then in front of me at the south fence, and realized I was exactly in the middle between them.

I was in short grass, so I was able to get down into prone, gave about a foot of clearance above his shoulder, and fired. I was using an '06 with a 180 gr core-loc.

About 1/2 second later, I saw him flinch a little bit, and about a second after that I heard a loud "TOCK!".

He just stood there, and I was using an auto-loader, so I shot him again, with the same audible result, except he went down this time.

For my out-of-sight "witness", who I had left 440 yards behind me by the north fence, almost three seconds lapsed between the rifle reports and the "tocks" since the "TOCK" sound had to go 440 yds further to get to him. 

He thought I had shot across the county.

Joraca


----------



## justhunt (Oct 16, 2009)

220 yard neck shot on a turkey with a .22 lr. For obvious legal reasons I won't be too specific, but the basic story is that it was Christmas day several years ago up north and the entire family was meeting at my mom's. We all assumed that mom would be buying and cooking the traditional turkey dinner, but because she was working, she just assumed that one of us kids (there are five of us) would pick one up. Anyway, we live on a huge farm and turkeys are plentiful and about 50 of them just happened to be out in the middle of the large bean field across from the house. Faced with no meat for the table, my step dad asked us (my brother and I) to try and discretely take down a turkey (they are not in season at Christmas). So, we thought a .22 would be the most discrete method. My brother had a .22 with a 3x9x40 scope on it. Not knowing exactly how far away they were nor how high I should hold, I took two shots. The first one hit short but didn't spook them and the second one put it on the ground. After the shot, another family member stepped it off and it was 220 yards. Neck shot. 
Incidentally, that remains one of the best turkey dinners we've had, not to mention a great memory.


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

beulahboy said:


> want to hear more about the 300 yard shot with a 30-30.....:bowdown
> 
> what grain were you shooting and how high above the deer's back were you holding ?



no kidding, you nailed it..


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Miami Matt said:


> no kidding, you nailed it..


 
I don't know how he ever did it but my grandfather shot deer at more than 250 on a regular basis with a 30-30. I don't know how he ever pulled it off


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Passed on a 600-yard shot this morning. That would've been my longest by far.

I need to figure how to compensate for the 85-inch drop in a .270 at that range.


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

a few deer at 400-500 yds with a 243, also missed about twice as many as i killed, only go for neck or head but i practice alot at these ranges with a range finding scope at gallon jugs. Would only try this shot at a meat deer wouldnt risk messing up a trophy. I also killed a doe at 350 with a 30-06 . I have seen some awesome kills huntng with my buddy using a 300 ultra mag. 500 yds aint a problem for that rifle. Gotta love big old north carolina bean and cotton fields


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Long shot on a pronghorn in Wyoming with a .243, 450 of my steps, I'm 6-8". I'm certain it was 450 yards+. One shot, prone position with a Husvarna rifle with a Harris bipod. I'm sure it was more luck than skill. :yes:

Sea-r-cy


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Sea-r-cy said:


> Long shot on a pronghorn in Wyoming with a .243, 450 of my steps, I'm 6-8". I'm certain it was 450 yards+. One shot, prone position with a Husvarna rifle with a Harris bipod. I'm sure it was more luck than skill. :yes:
> 
> Sea-r-cy


 
*That is a GREAT Shot. *

*I have to think you remember it very very well. *

*Congrats. Thanks for sharing. *


*.*


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

450+ with a 30-06 when I was 15 (long time ago) across a cotton field. Big doe back when we had just 2 weeks of doe season in Alabama. Was the last day and if you can believe it, deer were scarce in the state back then. Was an uphill shot and I could barely see daylight betwixt her back and the crosshairs. She dropped like a rock and I thought -- dang this is easy. Many misses later, not so much.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

I shot a robin off of a fence post at 200+ yds with and old marlin .22 when I was 16 and I had two witnesses.


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

Im not a proponent of long range shooting at game, Ive done it just a very few times, but try to always get a reasonable shot. I hunt southeastern Arizona where I grew up and it's way different from what I see here in Florida.
Im a coyote and predator hunter at heart, and Ive called many a coyote that I can visibly see charging in from 6 or 700 yards out, but more times than not, end up shooting them at 40 yards.
One morning heading out my driveway I stopped at the paved road to leave and out in the corn stubble field across the road saw two coyotes mousing. My buddy said hell, take a swack,and I did. I was using my .17 remington, opened the truck door and leaned across thehood. The pair took off at the shot, with the one I held on stumbling after a few steps then tipped over.
My pard said "Im gonna pace it off with you,thats far enough away, you'll walk like a marine at mardi gras just to brag on that one". We paced it off at 464, longest shot on a coyote I ever made.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Shot a trotting coyote at 240yards a few weeks ago.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

1060yds, prairie dog in S. Dakota. documented and featured in the VHA magazine, 1996 January issue. Measured with a optical artillery range finder. I was using a 243AI, Lilja 8 twist barrel on a Panda action. 

On targets, exactly 1 mile (give or take a few inches). target was a steel, swinging groundhog. Of course it was not a first shot hit. Walked it in with 4 shots.

A varmint hunting buddy of mine has a 1 mile setup on his property in TN. Nice covered benches on a concrete pad. We use 4 wheelers to get back and forth from the target frames...338 lapua, Viper action 30" shilen barrel in a McMillan BR stock. Night Force 12x42 scope on a custom adjustable elevation rail. Probably 15 or so members (VHA) have "scored" their first 1 mile hits at his place.

Longest shot on a Coyote was just over 400yds with a Rem 700 22-250 pushing a 40gr v-max at 4200fps. Longest shot on a "game animal"... mule deer at 325yds (which is my self imposed limit as humane kills get dicey any further than that) that was with a 25-06 Browning A-bolt.

Just to remind everyone, we have a nice 1000yd range just over the MS state line... berms at 600 and 1000yds, membership is only $100 a year and we're always looking for more long range shooters! 

We have a 600yd BR match every month, A HP match almost every month, 500yd black powder silhouette matches, rimfire silhouette matches and "surplus rifle" matches. Something for everyone!

If you've never shot long range before, we have several "coaches" that will help you get up to speed. However, we do not allow 50BMG or 416 Barrett rifles.

For you class III guys we have a machine gun shoot once a quarter!


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

flounderpounder28 said:


> I shot a robin off of a fence post at 200+ yds with and old marlin .22 when I was 16 and I had two witnesses.


I shot a crow at around 200 with an old iron sighted .22 in a 15-20 knot wind. Had a buddy witness it, couldn't believe it!


----------



## Hay-Wire23 (Feb 3, 2012)

killed a good 8 point last year at 400 yards with my 30-06. put my crosshairs bout a foot above his back an let er rock...with out a doubt luckiest shot ive ever made.


----------



## bama boy (Oct 3, 2007)

180# 7 pt. at 489 yds. across a clearcut with 300 Win Mag, Last weekend of last season.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I once shot a blue footed booby at 1,000 yards, but that was with my 1/4" MOA red ryder bb gun that I sold, so I'm not sure I could do it again with any of my current weapons.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

walked it off at 272 yards . 8 point went strait down because I hit high and severed the spine.

successfully hit the 10 ring a few times from prone position at 500 Yards but that was when I was young had good eyes


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

170 grain softpoint with a .30-30 @ 300 yds. Doe quartering away. 

She ran into woods and bedded down. Walked up on her and put her lights out with a (hydrashok) neck shot from my buddies .45 Colt that his grandad had as an officer in WWII.


----------

